

A choice of containers: There's far more than Docker - tanglesome
http://blogs.csc.com/2015/04/27/a-choice-of-containers-containers-today/

======
mrj

        BSD Jails: One of the oldest container technologies is still supported today. It seems to have few commercial deployments.
    

Haha, you can skip reading this one.

